# Residence w/o work



## shellguard (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for information to check possibility of getting residence permit (temporary, of course) without work permit. Here is my case. I'm IT engineer working remotely to my current company in Ukraine, traveling a lot through EMEA region and getting paid in Ukraine. I wish to settle in Portugal with my family and continue my work as it is. Is there any options to do so? I read about residence permit for pensioners and persons with earnings. Will it work in my case?

Thank you in advance!
Andrew.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I seriously doubt it without a work permit and employment in Portugal, probably most of your reading relates to EU Citizens, who can but which Ukraine currently is not part off.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

From your post are you saying that you have employment income from outside Portugal that you will continue to receive? 

Canoeman, if the OP can demonstrate that they will be able support themselves, wouldn't they be able to apply for residence?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not necessarily, as non EU citizens there's a whole raft of other issues Social Security, Health Insurance, taxation that they need to consider, Portugal aren't exactly encouraging immigration with the current crisis unless a specific skill is being brought and that requires employment or mega funds for "habitual" tax breaks.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

The Portuguese embassy in your home country should be able to give you the different possibilities for which you may qualify. I can tell you that it is possible to obtain a temporary residency permit as a non EU citizen without employment, if you have sufficient personal wealth. Not sure of the definition of sufficient though


----------



## shellguard (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your replies.
I wrote an email to the embassy with request for additional information, mentioning that I have and will keep my income outside of Portugal and ready to buy medical insurance for whole family. I will keep this thread updated as soon as get an answer.

I should mention that Portugese embassy is most pleasant and friendly I've ever talked to.


----------

